# DIY Camo Dip Kits



## curlrip (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty neat concept - at home camo dipping kits

Camo Dip Kit - Do It Yourself Water Transfer Camo Dip Kit


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

By George!


----------

